# Hidetada Yamagishi Wins Europa Show of Champions/Orlando Pro



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Hidetada Yamagishi Wins Europa Show of Champions/Orlando Pro by Joe Pietaro Right after the pre-judging was completed at the 2010 Arnold Classic, Hidetada Yamagishi was not satisfied. ???I tried my best but I want to win this show so I [hoped] to be in the first call-out,??? he said backstage. The six-year pro made the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

